# Lake Tahoe



## Deb from NC (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi,
We have an AC we need to use and we're thinking about Lake Tahoe for fall or
spring...We've never been..is there enough to do in the area if we don't ski?
We like hiking and being outside, we also like museums, history, etc.  Your thoughts?  Also, trading thru II, which resort would you recommend?
Thanks !
Deb from NC


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Deb - We love Tahoe and own a TS there.  There is lots to do, but due to the high altitude, fall and spring may be cold and/or wet, which will limit your outdoor activities.  If I had to choose between fall or spring, I would go in September.  

We were just there for Memorial Day weekend and it snowed!  This was taken from the top of the Heavenly Gondola on May 25th:






Year before last it snowed on Memorial Day weekend as well!

The top rated resorts are the Marriott, the Tahoe Vacation Resort (formerly the Embassy) and the Hyatt.  There are lots of nice mid-range timeshares too, and some bottom feeders, which are actually converted hotel rooms - watch out for those.  Also, if you want to stay in Tahoe, don't exchange for Dave Walley's Resort, which is actually over the hill in the Carson Valley - but is sometimes  listed as Lake Tahoe.  

The TUG reviews are your best source of honest info. when you are considering where to stay - some Tahoe resorts will be listed under California and some under Nevada, because the stateline splits the lake right down the middle.  For more info. about Tahoe, use the search function (SEARCH THIS FORUM BUTTON) and use Tahoe as your search word.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Denise...WOW I didn't realize it would snow that late in the year!!!
But it looks beautiful, and we see snow so seldom in NC that it would be considered a treat if we happened to have a surprise snowfall  
I'll start reading the TUG reviews and also check the link to the Tahoe information!


----------



## itchyfeet (Jun 24, 2008)

Fall is a great time in Tahoe.  The weather is usually very pleasant in both September & October.  Leaves should be turning in October for additional beauty. I've been able to exchange into the Marriott twice in October.   Enjoy!


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jun 25, 2008)

Deb from NC said:


> Hi,
> We have an AC we need to use and we're thinking about Lake Tahoe for fall or
> spring...We've never been..is there enough to do in the area if we don't ski?
> We like hiking and being outside, we also like museums, history, etc.  Your thoughts?  Also, trading thru II, which resort would you recommend?
> ...



I have a place in Tahoe so I go there often. I would recommend September over October. I have actually had snow in October also it can get real cold even w/o snow. May is usually OK but It can be 70 degrees one day and snow the next. Very unpredictable weather. During May, Sept. or October, I recommend the Marriott properties or the former Embassy over the Hyatt (and I own at the Hyatt) because  South Lake Tahoe or Stateline NV, has more to offer than Incline Village. 

-TJ


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 25, 2008)

We've been to Lake Tahoe 3 times in the past and it looks as if we may return to Lake Tahoe in the summer or fall of 2009. Two of our trips have been in July and one was in late May. All have been at either the Ridge Tahoe or Ridge Crest. On our late May trip it did snow a little on us up at the Ridge. The Ridge is up on the mountain just a little short of the summit on Kingsbury Grade. We prefer this location to those that are down in town such as the Marriott and Lake Tahoe Vacation resort. It has a more remote feeling even though it's only a few minutes down the mountain to the Lake area. 

In May we found plenty to do. Like you we are do not ski and don't have a desire to be there during ski season. There's plenty of trails to walk, stables for horse riding and a lot of history in the area. Donor park isn't that far away and has a lot of history of the ill fated Donor Party. Virginia City has always been an interesting place for us to visit. There are several small museums in the area that might be of interest to you or you could drive over the moutains to Sacramento, CA to visit some of their gold rush history attractions.


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 25, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> We've been to Lake Tahoe 3 times in the past and it looks as if we may return to Lake Tahoe in the summer or fall of 2009. Two of our trips have been in July and one was in late May. All have been at either the Ridge Tahoe or Ridge Crest. On our late May trip it did snow a little on us up at the Ridge. The Ridge is up on the mountain just a little short of the summit on Kingsbury Grade. We prefer this location to those that are down in town such as the Marriott and Lake Tahoe Vacation resort. It has a more remote feeling even though it's only a few minutes down the mountain to the Lake area.
> 
> In May we found plenty to do. Like you we are do not ski and don't have a desire to be there during ski season. There's plenty of trails to walk, stables for horse riding and a lot of history in the area. Donor park isn't that far away and has a lot of history of the ill fated Donor Party. Virginia City has always been an interesting place for us to visit. There are several small museums in the area that might be of interest to you or you could drive over the moutains to Sacramento, CA to visit some of their gold rush history attractions.





 We just spent Memorial week up at the Ridge and for us (non-skiers ) it was great! We had hot, snow,rain and none of it caused road problems and we still were able to enjoy three different seasons in one week!:rofl: 

 We go up most years on Fourth Of July week so we get the nice warm weather and fire works show then.

 This year because of going up in May we tried to rent our week on Tug and except for couple scam offers we heard nothing so we have started setting up our spa and dinner times and again will enjoy another week in Lake Tahoe. 

 Hope to lose less money this trip though!

 We went to Carson City and had lunch and gambled some at the brand new casino. It would have saved everyone a lot of time if you could just have them take it for you at your car and not waste time walking in.

 I guess they want to payoff the casino fast!


 Phil


----------



## Snow&Sun (Jun 27, 2008)

There is so much to do in Lake Tahoe, you dont have to be a skiier. I own at the Hyatt Incline and it is breathtaking. Yes, the North shore is a bit slower than the south but unless you are all about going to Casinos, the north shore is great. Sept and Oct are both great months, all the kids have gone back to school and its so peaceful. There are several places in II that you can choose from, its really what type of vacation you are looking for. More excitement and alittle more hustle bustle on the south side. If thats not what you are looking for then your best bet in the North side.


----------



## gstepic (Jun 29, 2008)

*We are looking for alternatives to Hawaii*

We really do not want to give up our trips to Hawaii, we are hoping to go on an annual basis. But we are looking at plan Bs just in case the cost to fly becomes a little too much. We live in Albuquerque and have been able to book flights to Hawaii for under 1200 (total for both of us). Well, now that same flight is around 1600 and from checking out expedia we could fly into Reno for around 700 or Sacramento for around 600. 

I think it will be tough comparing Tahoe to Hawaii, but I am hoping maybe we can find a place we really like to go fairly often. I am a photographer so scenery is a big deal and I enjoy being around water. Now for me I am not a swimmer so I enjoy being around water, not so much in it. So I don't care about snorkeling at Tahoe (not serious of course). We do like having a lot of things to do and sites to see.

What we like about Hawaii is that there are so many charming towns or romantic places to have a drink. I am hoping there are some quaint towns around Tahoe, places where you can walk around for a bit. I hope there are a lot of nice places to have a meal or drink while enjoying a great view. We most likely would be going in September.

We have avoided going anywhere in the summer because I am too busy to take off work then and I hate fighting huge crowds. But in a year and a half I can retire and since my son is becoming a teacher we may start looking at places to go in the summer. Hopefully Tahoe is not too crowded then.

We own a VI time and Fairfield. I do not have my Fairfield (oops - Wyndam) book hand but the VI resorts are Kingsbury of Taho, The Lodge at Tahoe, and Tahoe Beach and Ski club. I will do some searches but it seems like the views from Kingsbury would be really nice.

So I mainly would like to know if there are several nice towns that are enoyable to walk around in. I never budget for shopping but knowing my wife fun places to shop would be important. I am more interested in checking out galleries or nice places to eat with some charm.

Gary


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 30, 2008)

What about an occasional trip to Southern California. It isn't Hawaii, but the weather is great in the summer and there is the Pacific Ocean and lots of nice little beach towns with art galleries, Solano Beach, Laguna Beach, San Diego etc.
Liz


----------



## gstepic (Jun 30, 2008)

*Good suggestion - what about Oceanside?*

Liz,

We are open to all new places and San Diego could be appealing. Wyndham appears to have a nice resort at Oceanside, Ca (actually two from looking at the book, Oceanside Pier Resort seems very nice). We would like a place where there is a lot of places to hang out nearby or where the resort is nice enough to spend time at. There is also a Wyndham in Ventura. Both areas are drivable in a day from where we live. I also know our favorite time of the year to vacation - October, would be just fine as far as weather. Tahoe seems more appealing for the summer though is my guess is it would be a good bit cooler.

We are also considering traveling to the Pacific Northwest, a part of the country we have never been to. 

One of the things we love about timeshares is you do not feel you need to be out all day, like you would when staying at a motel. And some resorts are much nicer to hang around than others. We found the Waikiki Beachwalk to be fairly nice, but nothing that great to hang in the resort, but right outside the door are plenty of nice places to walk to. That is kind of what I am looking for, a place where there are things to do nearby but where you don't mind staying at either.

Hmmm, looking at my VI book there is a VI property in Oceanside as well, the Marina Inn. The Wynham Oceanside Pier resort seems the nicest though. Obviously Oceanside must be a popular destination. Hopefully it is a charming beachtown with several interesting shops, galleries, and places to eat. 

We enjoy cruising so another idea we are toying with is staying at a resort for week near a cruising dock. There are Alaskan cruises that go out of the Seattle area and I think there are several leaving from the San Diego area, or maybe a little more toward LA. The San Diego area can be very economical for us as we would not have to fly or rent a car. 

Up to now I have never thought of San Diego or Oceanside as a vacation destination, but we are game to seriously look into it as well as Tahoe and places in the Pacific Northwest.

Heck, we may even start looking harder at Vegas. We go there every year in March for a basketball tournament and always enjoy our 5 days there. We have been told if we are willing to drive a little north there are some nice places to see in Southern Utah. Now Vegas in the summer is out of the question, like I said we usually vacation in the fall. Again for summer Tahoe does seem like it could be the leading place if we wanted to travel with someone that could only vacation in the summer.

Gary


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 30, 2008)

Oceanside is more of a real place, lots of military there because of Camp Pendleton. It's always been the poor sister of Carlsbad, so not as much the small town charming restaurants and galleries as some of the other places, but great beach and certainly an easy drive to other coastal locations.
Liz


----------



## Lawlar (Jun 30, 2008)

*A Few Negatives*

I agree that Tahoe is wonderful year round.  I spent a week at Timber Lodge the first week of November 2007 and enjoyed it (rented 1 bedroom for $500 for week).  There are a few disadvantages in the Fall:

1.  The Gondola was closed.  I was really disappointed that I couldn't ride up the mountain.  (They were not going to open it until there was enough snow for skiing).  The skating rink wasn't open yet either.

2.  Some of the hiking trails were closed for the winter.  Even the horse riding ranch was closed.

By the way, II has really inexpensive getaway deals for Timber Lodge during November and December 2008.  I recently rented the week of Dec 6 for $299 (a one bedroom with full kitchen - not a studio).


----------



## jbercu (Jun 30, 2008)

gstepic said:


> We own a VI time and Fairfield. I do not have my Fairfield (oops - Wyndam) book hand but the VI resorts are Kingsbury of Taho, The Lodge at Tahoe, and Tahoe Beach and Ski club. I will do some searches but it seems like the views from Kingsbury would be really nice.
> 
> So I mainly would like to know if there are several nice towns that are enoyable to walk around in. I never budget for shopping but knowing my wife fun places to shop would be important. I am more interested in checking out galleries or nice places to eat with some charm.
> 
> Gary



When using VI points do not discount Tahoe Beach and Ski in September.  Book a one bedroom Townhouse, and call the resort 2 to 3 weeks out and request Baldwin Building poolside.  There are plenty of charming places (restaurants/art galleries)around the lake.  The largest concentration is around the Gondola/Marriott complex in South Lake Tahoe(1 mile walk from TBS), and Vista City on the north shore. Also, check out http://www.rivagrill.com/ right next to Tahoe Beach and Ski.
Here are 3 towns within 1 hour drive that are worth exploring.
Virginia City  http://www.virginiacity-nv.org/ 
Carson City http://www.visitcarsoncity.com/
Placerville http://www.placerville-downtown.org/

Enjoy


----------



## gstepic (Jun 30, 2008)

*So far Tahoe seems like what I want*

There have been some very helpful tips in this thread, thanks. We normally travel mid October to around mid November. I think for Tahoe it seems like late September may be a good time, probably decent weather and most everything should be open, yet maybe we can avoid some crowds.

In my mind I am thinking the lake maybe too cold for swimming, correct me if I am wrong. I could care less about swimming although I love sitting around any kind of water, rivers. lake, ocean, as I find something very peaceful about being around a body of water. My wife does enjoy a swim, this would be the biggest argument in favor of visiting a resort in Southern California. 

She is willing to consider the whole picture and at the moment she does not sound that excited about Tahoe. We really do not want to give up going to Hawaii and I will do what I need to in order to come up with the bucks. We may have to scale down to an every other year trip, if so we need alternatives.

We enjoy hiking, we are not big gamblers but don't mind checking out some casinos, it appears there may be some decent entertainment in the casinos. Tahoe does appear to meet what I enjoy about vacations. I have a feeling if I can get my wife to go on one trip she will want to go back often. 

I guess if we want a Vegas type day we can go to Reno. I have no idea how good or bad Reno is but it is another place to see in the area. I know I and my wife would enjoy the towns where the links were provided. 

I hope it is not real crowded in the summer. Because of the elevation my guess is it could be a good summer destination if we want to get away from the heat, with the understanding some of the towns mentioned are at lower elevations and would be pretty warm in the summer. 

Gary


----------



## jbercu (Jun 30, 2008)

Lawlar said:


> The skating rink wasn't open yet either.
> 
> .



Please note.  There is another skating rink in South Lake Tahoe that is a well kept secret by the locals.
http://www.recreationintahoe.com/ice_arena
 I am sorry you did not discover it on your trip.
IMHO the Ice Arena is the skating rink and the Marriott skating rink is the "visitor tourist trap skating rink".


----------



## jbercu (Jun 30, 2008)

gstepic said:


> There have been some very helpful tips in this thread, thanks. We normally travel mid October to around mid November. I think for Tahoe it seems like late September may be a good time, probably decent weather and most everything should be open, yet maybe we can avoid some crowds.
> 
> In my mind I am thinking the lake maybe too cold for swimming, correct me if I am wrong. I could care less about swimming although I love sitting around any kind of water, rivers. lake, ocean, as I find something very peaceful about being around a body of water. My wife does enjoy a swim, this would be the biggest argument in favor of visiting a resort in Southern California.
> 
> ...



I am sorry your wife is not excited about Lake Tahoe, so I would suggest you mention to her http://skiheavenly.com/mountain/heavenly_flyer/ - a vertical drop of 525 feet. At 3,100 feet, the Heavenly Flyer is the longest ZipRider in the lower 48 U.S. states. Note that you have to take the Gondola to the ride, and the Gondola operates weekends only when the wind is down and the fire threat is low in September.

You are right about lake swimming.  The words are mutually exclusive year round at Lake Tahoe.  Tahoe Beach and ski has a small pool.  Ridge Tahoe and Marriott have larger pools and the best pool is http://www.recreationintahoe.com/aquatics_center .  There is a fee for it.

I would not compare Las Vegas to Reno.  The most you can say is both have Casinos.  Reno tends to concentrate its efforts on great events such as
Hot August Nights 2008 August 1, 2008 - August 10, 2008,
The Great Reno Balloon Race 2008 September 5 - 7
The 45th Reno Air Races & Air Show 2008 September 10 to 14
Best in the West Nugget Rib Cook-off 2008 August 27– September 1

Lake Tahoe gets most crowded the around July 4 and Labor day.  The summer is always busy on the weekends and most quiet Tuesday thru Thursday.  A drive around the lake stopping at key visitor spots is a must, and you should not try it on the weekend in the summer because of the crowds.
Lake Tahoe has some of the most beautiful hikes in the Sierras and the hikes range from 1 mile to 100 miles.
Tahoe Beach and Ski has the lake front experience you are looking for, even though it is a converted motel.
The towns I mentioned in a previous post are very hot in the summer, but are comfortably warm in September.
The only reason not to visit Tahoe at least once would be for health reasons.  If you have high blood pressure or allergies associated with high elevations you should consult a doctor before visiting.
You can either fly into Reno or Sacramento.
As far as a substitute for Hawaii or Southern California, this is a personal matter.

Jake


----------



## gstepic (Jun 30, 2008)

*Thanks*

Jake,

We live at 5,000 feet so I do not think the elevation will bother us. We can get in shape by hiking our Sandia Peak which is at a 10,000 feet elevation.

I have been checking some virtual tours from the resorts web-site and there was not one person on the beach! Can people swim in the summer or is it too cool year round to swim?

I think the link you provided for a restaurant near the resort would appeal to both of us. We would stay for at least a week and maybe use the weekends for our hikes to avoid some traffic. 

Are there any times of the year that are better than others for shows? My wife enjoyed going to a couple of shows in Vegas but in my view they were pricey. My guess is not the same type of headliner acts you would find in Vegas but hopefully some fun shows to go to. 

I know in Albuquerque the Casinos bring in a lot of oldies type bands. I can do some searching for Casino shows. 

What appeals to me about Tahoe is it is a place we may be able to visit each year without giving up our Hawaii trips. We generally plan two nice vacations a year and in addition we spend about 6 days in Vegas. We enjoy Branson and cruises, so if still can swing Hawaii every year I am hoping Lake Tahoe will still make our trip rotation. It seems like a place we need to check out at least once. 

Gary


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 30, 2008)

gstepic said:


> I guess if we want a Vegas type day we can go to Reno. I have no idea how good or bad Reno is but it is another place to see in the area. I know I and my wife would enjoy the towns where the links were provided.



Personally, I would skip Reno.  Tahoe has several large casinos in a beautiful lake setting including:  Harrah's, Montblu, Harvey's, and the Horizon, along with several smaller casinos.  We actually like the smaller ones better, our favorites are Bill's (smoke free and newly remodeled) and Lakeside Inn.

Reno is over in the Carson Valley which is high and dry desert country that doesn't come close to the beauty of Lake Tahoe.  Think brown sage brush and barren hills.  Much of the Reno strip is like the old part of Las Vegas -  run-down and dirty looking.  Reno has casinos, but doesn't come close to the scenic beauty of Tahoe or variety of activities.

The water in Lake Tahoe is cold - it is bearable in August in shallow areas, but the maximum surface temperature is about 68 degrees.  The altitude is very high and Tahoe gets cold at night, so it just doesn't get very warm.

I think they get the best shows during the summer.  The outdoor summer concert series is very popular.  

You aren't going to see the huge Vegas Headliners in Tahoe.


----------



## gstepic (Jun 30, 2008)

*Talked me out of Ren0*

Since we go to Vegas every year I have a feeling Reno may be a huge let down from what you are telling me. I am not a huge gambler, 20 bucks will be my play money, but if do go to a Casino I go for the themes or ambiance. I enjoy walking around the themed Casinos of Vegas for a bit.

While I have been working we have avoided summer vacations. I am a Financial Aid Officer at a large college so we are busy all summer long, not much fun taking a vacation when you know work is piling up big time. But next summer will be my last before I retire, and maybe I might not mind getting behind on my work when I know the end will only be a few months away (I can retire October 2009). 

Summer seems like a good time for shows and outdoor activities. I booked marked that video of the zip line, my wife will love it. The ride ends the Labor day weekend. After reading many of these posts I called my son and he is very interested in traveling with us next summer. We wanted him and his wife to go with us to Hawaii this fall but it is not in their budget. His wife is heartsick over it as she really wanted to go. Tahoe will be much more affordable and it seems like a lot of fun. The downside about going in the summer is some places like Virginia City may be very hot, but from what I have been reading the pluses seem to outweigh the cons for a summer vacation to Tahoe. We may have to go the first week of August or anytime in July. Extra points for the summer but not a lot more (another reason we typically travel in the fall is we get more bang for our FF or VI points).

Gary


----------



## swift (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't forget about the Lake Tahoe Shakespeare Festival. We have tickets to go see Midsummer Nights Dream next week. :whoopie:  https://www.laketahoeshakespeare.com/playbill


----------



## gstepic (Jun 30, 2008)

*Well, this thread did it!*

I showed my wife the video clip from the Heavenly web link that was provided and she is convinced Tahoe will be a fun place to vacation. As I said, up to now we don't vacation during the summer but I think Tahoe and retirement are going to change that.

I really appreciate the links and input provided. Maybe we will shoot for being their on July 4th next summer. 

Gary


----------

